# Grandma's 5 bean dish



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I got this recipe when I was a kid from my city raised grandma.

1 can kidney beans
1 can pork and beans
1 can green beans drained
1 can lima beans drained
1 can pinto beans drained
1lb ground beef browned and drained
1 cup ketchup

Place all ingredients in a dutch oven and cook slowly on the corner of the wood stove or in a crock pot.

It does taste good as is but I have since experimented with the recipe and improved it some.

I added....

1 can corn drained
1-2 sweet potatoes
chile powder to taste or cholula


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Easy-peasy. I love it!

Thanks for the recipe. Sounds like a good winter meal that my teenager could put together, and I especially like that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I make a similar dish only substitute fire roasted chopped tomatoes for catsup, add some sliced potatoes and throw the lima beans into the trash.


----------

